# Need Tips And Tricks On Installing The Asus Silent Knight



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

Fellow Brothers,
Ahem...!!! Finding My CPU Temperature Rocketing...I Thought It Would Be Best To Invest In An CPU Cooler...So The Silent Knight...Ma Rig Run's an AMD 6000+ on a Asus M2N - SLI Deluxe Motherboard...!!! All The Reviews I Checked Around The Net Have Only An Intel Board...!!! Is There Anything More I Have To Know Before I Fix This Baby In It's Cradle...??? Help..???


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo X2Xtreme and welcome to TSF









I'm running an Asus M2N4-SLI, but with the AMD 4200+ X64 CPU. My mobo came with the Asus 'Cool 'n' Quiet' software on the drivers CD, which seems to run fine. With the stock CPU fan, my CPU temp averages between 38C - 45C.

Oh, I forgot to mention I've also overclocked the CPU by 8% from within the BIOS - the temp above is the overclocked one :wink:

I haven't come across the 'Silent Knight' technology though, perhaps another of our more knowledgeable members can help out with that one :grin:


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

Geeray:,
Thnx For The Reply Bro,Even I Have The Cool and Quiet software Installed Up And Running...!!! But Still Your Temperature's Way In Limit Rather Than Out Of It...!!! Help..??? :4-dontkno


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooops - my bad, I mis-read your post and assumes 'Silent Knight' was a replacement to the 'Cool 'n' Quiet'









I just read the specs for the 'Silent Knight' and they certainly look impressive, especially the easy-fit system. I reckon that + some 'Arctic Silver' thermal compound should keep your CPU within tolerances. AMD processors tend to run cooler than Intel, anyway.

If you find that the temps are still a bit too high, perhaps a side-panel fan (if possible aimed at the CPU) should cool things further.

Perhaps one of our members has more experience with 'Silent Knight' coolers?

Edit: One point I've just thought of, is there enough clearance for the cooler to sit on the CPU, without banging against the case?


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmmm,
Well Bro,I Kinda Have The Antec 900 Case...So Any Big CPU Cooler Should Feel Just At Home...!!! Well...*Arctic Silver*....??? Asus Provides A Tube Of Thermal Compound Along With The Cooler...Is That Not Enough...??? Or It Aint Good...???


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

It might be just fine, only way to know is to try it. If you don't like the temps then try arctic silver 5. Or arctic cooling's MX-2, I use both and like the mx-2, but that's just personal preference. I checked around for installing, but, as you found, it seems to be all intels used in reviews. Only thing that struck me is that no matter which of the supported sockets you have, the motherboard needs to be removed in order to install the backplate. Makes it a much longer process to install.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

grimx133 said:


> It might be just fine, only way to know is to try it. If you don't like the temps then try arctic silver 5. Or arctic cooling's MX-2, I use both and like the mx-2, but that's just personal preference. I checked around for installing, but, as you found, it seems to be all intels used in reviews. Only thing that struck me is that no matter which of the supported sockets you have, the motherboard needs to be removed in order to install the backplate. Makes it a much longer process to install.


I'd always remoe it anyways to make sure from a side view ect that it's fully latched down.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a good thing, but, when I put in a Kingwin RVT-12025 I couldn't put in one of the motherboard screws. It's a rebranded Xigmatek s1283 and they are big. Might of been the case though, don't think I'd have that prob in the antec 1200 I'm using now. Had the board out for the Scythe Ninja 2 I put it now since I was changing cases, would of had room though. Another though on the size of the kingwin, with a mid-tower I had to pull the psu part way out to get the mount or dismount the hsf, only had a one inch gap between them.


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

Eh Bro's..???
I Still Haven't Got What I Have Been Asking For :sigh:..!!! Tip's...Anyone....??? Have A Change OF Plan's Now..Opting For The Cooler Master Sphere...!!! Ma Friend Has It...!! And He Now Swears On It...!!! What Do You Think...??? Seems Cool... :smile: !!!


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

*Installed The New HSF...!!! Yipee...!!!*

Fellow Bro'z,
After much research on the net,and considering my location in the world(India). I decided on getting the Cooler master Hyper 212,and based on *WereBo*'z tip(Thnqray. Got the Arctic Silver 5 also. The Big HSF sits happily in my Antec 900,The temperatures reduced a lot...!!! Cool...!!! Will post some pictures of my rig. And another thing,while installing the CM HSF on my Asus M2N SLI DX,the Stock AMD HSF was such a pain to come off. Finally...The entire thing came out...with the Processor glued to the HSF....I was like....Man i screwed up. Then taking chances. My only option was (since i didn't have a hair dryer) to place the HSF with the processor in a pan(removed the fan,placed the Heat sink facing down) on the stove,for say 20 seconds. The processor came off gently. Then applied Arctic Silver and slid it back in its slot,locking it with the lever. While booting,except for the processor changed warning,nothing else showed up. Now it's working fine. Phew....!!! Saved...!!! :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

An alternative way to remove the CPU from the heatsink, is to use a flat sliver of thin flexible steel - an artist's palette knife is perfect, with rounded ends and no sharp edges, but an old-fashioned flexible table knife works just as well.

Just carefully slip the blade between the two, don't twist the blade to separate them, that could chip the chip (sorry :wink. As the blade slides in, the CPU will suddenly part company from the heatsink. For safety's sake, don't hold them in the palm of your hand, when pushing the blade in, it can be tricky getting the blood off the CPU pins :laugh:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

WereBo said:


> An alternative way to remove the CPU from the heatsink, is to use a flat sliver of thin flexible steel - an artist's palette knife is perfect, with rounded ends and no sharp edges, but an old-fashioned flexible table knife works just as well.
> 
> Just carefully slip the blade between the two, don't twist the blade to separate them, that could chip the chip (sorry :wink. As the blade slides in, the CPU will suddenly part company from the heatsink. For safety's sake, don't hold them in the palm of your hand, when pushing the blade in, it can be tricky getting the blood off the CPU pins :laugh:


I wonder if thats why they switched to board-side pins instead of chip side?


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

*Here'z D Pik'z...!!!!*


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

*Anthr Pik..*


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Is that beter or wose than the pro cooler 7?


----------



## X2Xtreme (Sep 10, 2008)

Well Bro,
As you see,since I'm in India i don't have much of an option in selecting the vast good CPU coolers i see around on the net,i have to stick to a brand that i can purchase it from here. So the only options i had was - OCZ,Coolermaster and Asus. So had to make my choices,didn't quite like the OCZ coolers and limited choices here,then Asus. Tried my best but said it would take ages to get. Then the final bet was Cooler master,got it in a week. Getting Arctic Silver 5 was another great story. People over here don't have much info on Custom coolers and Thermal Compounds...!!! The Coolermaster Hyper 212 and Arctic Silver 5 have brought down temperatures. Since I'm a CG Artist. I Use Maya and Other Graphics Software quite a lot. My CPU Temps used to rocket to 58'C and 60'C...!!! Now it's between 36'C and 40'C..!!! That's a very big decrease...!!! And guess what I think I'm the only guy in my state that owns a Antec 900 case..Sweet Right...??? :grin:


----------

